# Black Multi Spawn



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

I put these guys together wednesday night and they spawned sometime between then and now. The father was Captain Hook and the female was an unnamed female that my lfs imported from Atison in Thailand! the female has a very broad dorsal base and perfect form. they are both black with red, blue, and green in them. in future generations i will work to get to black. pics of the pair will come later but i will post one of the nest with the eggs in it. there are 200+.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

here is the nest








and here is the male


----------



## Shimizoki (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow thats very cool, if I may ask... what happens when you have 50+ of those guys that make it to maturity... do you have 10000 cups in your house for each one?

That male looks amazing, best of luck.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

basically. or you can sell/give away most of them. then i keep a few to put into my breeding program. and thank you!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

That's the problem with breeding this species, you have to keep them in solitary ... or else! But it's very rewarding if you succeed.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

so indjo based on the male what do yo think will come out of these fry color wise since you are the all powerful color genetics master! and what do you think of the male?


----------



## ale89 (Apr 1, 2011)

I cant see the picture for some reason, but congrats on the spawn


----------



## Shimizoki (Jul 8, 2011)

You can send me some of your fry 
So indjo is good wit color genetics? I hope he says they are nice.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

i dont know why you are not seeing it.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

shimizoki they will come at a cost! and that cost has not come to my brain yet.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

.... I'm not an expert. I just happen to read a lot on it and combine it with the experience. I'm trying to understand the new color - dragons.... not much experience.

He looks dominantly black and green. If the female is of similar color, you should get similar colors and patterns. You might even get one or two black laces or at least the geno's. So if you want to eventually come up with black, you have to pick out the ones with most black. But it may take a few generations. 

As for form, he is almost perfect. His anal is a bit long. So pick out the ones (esp. females) with a more symmetrical fin and continue your line. This may also take a few generations.

When continuing a line, I suggest to pick out your best female for form and male for color. At least that's what I've experienced thus far. .... This will not always be 100% true, but it's a tendency I rely on.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

thank you for your help! does my male have a butterfly pattern and is he a marble? i have no idea because if he is a marble he has very clean marbling and if he is a butterfly then he has different colored butterflying.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Your guy is unique in his own way. You seldom have 3 colored fins which your guys has - darkish, greenish, and white. It's not perfect, but he has the pattern. Hopefully some of the fry have it too.

I'd say he is a butterfly but not a marble.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

I think it would be safe to guess that your male is carrying marble/ black lace genes.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

oh okay i thought he was a marble! i like his pattern and hope the fry get it! so what are the speckles in his fins called? a lot of betta have them. so update: the fry have not hatched yet but they will soon.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

oh dragonlady you beat me to my post. so he might be a marble! so i have no idea what to expect from the fry! oh speaking of fry color outcome, what do you think i will get in color?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Dragonlady said:


> I think it would be safe to guess that your male is carrying marble/ black lace genes.


Could you please explain. I don't see any pale coloring (on body). Or is the red part due to marbling?


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

They hatched!!!!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

there are all free swimming and they are all loving the java moss. i am feeding them mosquito larvae. oh and dragonlady i love your new avatar's yellow eyeshadow!


----------



## Shimizoki (Jul 8, 2011)

Thats really cool mernincrazy, I'm upset that I didnt notice they hatched a few days ago. YAYAYAYAYAYAY

Does that make up for it?


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

yes it does shimizoki! lol


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Yay! They hatched!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

well I don't know if there are any. there is a lot of java moss around so that is probably where they are. i don't think they died. i have been putting food in the tank and it always disappears like 10 min later so that has to be a good sign, right? does anyone have any advice?


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

During a water change, take the plants out gently and shine a light on to look for any. It won't stress them out to much if you're doing it at the same time as your taking the water out, and it is best to know what numbers you're dealing with, if any. 

Good luck!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

but when i take java moss out of a tank it usually clamps together and I'm afraid fry are going to get stuck in it!!!! there has to be some in there. I mean how could they have died. i feed them good food, there tank is at a constant 81 degrees, and water changes twice a week. i was really looking forward to having fry from this pair. i am going to keep doing normal stuff and bring out a little string of java moss everyday and once they get bigger they can't swim through the java moss so i will see them.


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Arent mosquito larvae way to huge for fry? My mosquito larvae are at least 2x the size of the fry. If your male is still with them then maybe hes eating the larvae, and the fry may be surviving off the infusoria in the java moss?


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

no I haven't started feeding them mosquito larvae yet. i have had them eating infusoria, bbs, and hikari first bites. the father is not with them anymore. I actually saw one fry swim out of the java moss. YAYYY!!!! at least i know there is one left.


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh okay, i must have misread, i thought you were feeding them larvae already xD sorry about that and YAY!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

its okay. so I am now avidly watching to see if anymore fry pop out!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, I hope you have more than one.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

so do I!!!!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

there are two!!!! they still have very little color but they are huge!!!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

okay. we are down to one survivor. i don't know what happened to him/her but he/she disapeared. the one survivor is still big for his age and has a black body with red fins and a black buttefly pattern.


----------

